# Gay couple looking for legal advices...



## P&amp;S (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi
we are a gay couple and decided to go for a UK surrogacy. We went to see some legal advices and were told that parental order via solicitor cost 10K £ for a UK surrogacy. But I also recently read that we can apply for parental order ourself at a cost of 150£! is this true? has anyone been through parental order and could advise us on how to do? Thanks a lot
P&S


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow, that's a massive difference! Was the £10k definitely just for the legal work on the parental order? i.e. nothing to do with the actual surrogacy/pregnancy? I could see how it might cost that much for a surrogacy from abroad, where it would also probably involve the whole immigration/changing of nationality malarkey too. But for a UK surrogacy with an agency, where presumably it's essentially just going through the process of extinguishing and transferring parental rights from the surrogate (and husband/civil partner if applicable) to the intended parents, that seems pretty steep. 
As I recommended in my other post to you, I'd suggest getting in touch with Stonewall to see if they can help point you in the direction of more accurate information. And/or contact other legal firms; there were several at last year's Alternative Families Show who dealt with surrogacy arrangements, so don't rely on the first answer that you got!

Good luck with your family endeavours


----------

